# Entertainment Forum Low Down



## GKJ

Since the format of this forum has changed drastically to allow more discussion of various entertainment topics, we offer the following guidelines/suggestions. These are really no different than any other forum.


1- There are still no babe threads, mild discussion is allowed if the subject of various female celebrities come up, but the posting of links and pictures back and forth simply to show them off is still not permitted.

2- Do not post any inappropriate material, whether it be links to pornographic websites, pictures, malicious code or reference or drugs or alcohol.

3- You cannot post entire pieces of copyrighted material, only bits and pieces accompanied by a link. Now that there is a forum for this, discussion of entertainment news is encouraged here.

4- Discussion of various reality shows will occur frequently, there are quite a few people who have access to spoilers. If you wish to post them, please use spoiler tags. Don't ruin it for other posters who want to wait to watch the show to see what happens. We probably won't warn you (unless it is a problem), but a lot of people will be very upset and incredibly pissed off at you. Same goes for movies and other shows. To post spoiler tags type ["spoiler"] text here ["/spoiler"] without the quotes of course. This would appear like the following, highlight the box to see what it says:



Spoiler



Now you can see what it says



That should pretty much be it for now. In the past discussion with most of the topics falling under this forum have been met with the proper maturity in the past without much problems, hopefully this will continue.


----------

